

Apple Refuses To Make The One Mobile Device Taking Over The World - mrknmc
http://qz.com/41749/apple-refuses-to-make-the-one-mobile-device-taking-over-the-world-but-not-for-long/

======
rikacomet
seriously :P its not for apple to decide who takes over the world or not, its
for the customers to decide as such.

There was a time, when Nokia 3310 was king, 1100 was king, apply had no say
back then nor now.

Besides, people love choices, 1 device = monopoly, I think each country has
laws/views against such a thing :P

A very impossible situation if you ask me.

